# Family Photo :D



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Got my second PB12-Plus/2 today, thought I would gather up the kids and have a get together.. Seemed like a nice Family Photo... ::yay::T:scared::hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice kids... :T Do they make much racket?


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

If those kids ever cause too much trouble, I'm willing to adopt


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

only the SB12 needs to be replaced with a premium finish :spend: kidding!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice looking family you have there!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like you have a runt in the family


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys...

HEHHEHE, they do seem to be naughty at times..  Can't seem to settle them down ever, but hey, you know kids..

The runt belongs to my son, got him that for Christmas along with a set of Dana 630's. No need for a premium finish for his room, as I can't even see the floor at times...


----------

